# List of some videos on puppy cuts, etc....



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I put together this list of youtube grooming videos that people might find helpful, especially if you are new or newish to grooming haircuts, or just struggling a tad. I find that watching a number of videos helpful, just gives me a well-rounded idea of grooming techniques and helps me feel more comfortable. Each one also has a couple different tips that other ones don’t have so that is helpful too. 

Many of the videos are done on Shihtzus, but they translate to maltese very well. Some use different techniques than others, but you’ll be able to tell which is the best for you.

Grooming Videos for puppy cuts, puppy cuts with longer legs, and parts

The Wahl videos are great. These guys are very professional and do a great job of talking about details, like how to hold legs so that you don’t effect the hips or joint, etc. And I love the 2 groomers in the videos for some reason. 

*-Shave with a 5F blade* (1/4”) done on a ShihTzu: Typical puppycut blade.
Wahl Professional Dog Grooming 5F SwitchBlade - YouTube

*-Face Scissoring* using straights and thinners, done on a Shihtzu: 
Wahl Professional Dog Grooming Finishing The Head - YouTube

*-Feet Scissoring* on drop coat breeds: 
Wahl Professional Dog Grooming Scissoring Feet Drop Coat Breed - YouTube
 *
-Maltese tips:* 
Super Styling Session Maltese Grooming Tips - YouTube
 
and for their full list of videos, go to the menu “grooming guides” on the link below:
WAHLANIMAL.COM

Some other videos on Youtube:
*-Puppy cut.* Done on a Shihtzu. Clipper on body, scissor on legs: 8 mins
Crystal Blue, the Shih Tzu, Short Summer Cut - YouTube

*-Fluffy legs, very short body*. Done on a Shihtzu: 11mins
How to groom your Shih Tzu dog in a short shaved body & fluffy legs hairstyle - YouTube

*-This is called a modified schnauzer,* in this video they’re doing it on a Yorkie, it’s very *similar to a town and country*, so some might find it helpful:
Yorkie Pet Grooming - How to Give a Yorkie a Summer Cut - YouTube
 
*-Round face with clippers and scissors*. Done on a ShihTzu, doesn’t translate *perfectly* to a maltese but it’s still helpful. 7 mins.
Shih Tzu Groom Bella (round/teddy bear face) - YouTube
 
*-Very round face* done on a shihtzu: Again, doesn’t translate perfectly to maltese but might still be helpful. All scissor. 10 mins
Grooming the Shih Tzu Face - YouTube
 

*and here are some that are not free*

Jodi Murphy DVD’s are popular with groomers. $35. Expensive but someone could probably get one and we could pass them around, which is considered lending so it’s not illegal. Just an idea. Or sell and re-sell on the trade forum

-Maltese with scissors: https://jodimurphy.net/shop/volume-10-maltese-2/
-Scissoring techniques: https://jodimurphy.net/shop/fragile-handle-with-care-copy/ 
-Puppy cut: https://jodimurphy.net/shop/volume-21-the-puppy-cut/ 

Maltese grooming DVD. $24 on amazon. 4/5 stars. Includes all parts of a grooming. Haircuts. Nails. Glad expressions. Probably a lot of stuff many of us know. Would be good for true beginners.
Amazon.com: Maltese Dog Grooming Instructional How To DVD Video and Equipment Guide: Pet Supplies

learn2groomdogs.com. $42/month. Really expensive if you’re just looking how to groom 1 dog, but they have a few free intro videos online. 

And groomers like this book, especially when starting out. $30.
Amazon.com: Theory of 5 ~Simplified Steps Dog Grooming Book: Pet Supplies


Hope this helps!


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

This awesome, thanks for sharing!! :aktion033:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great list, thanks for sharing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

This is awesome! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great! I've been wondering if I could tackle this or not! I do have thinning shears from my days of doing hair but always took my dogs to groomers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

